# Here are some tunes I recorded with my BR-600



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

http://download.yousendit.com/580EC1A060675BFF 

http://download.yousendit.com/48B78C895501205F


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice tunes, well recorded. The acoustic tone is great on the first one - I've been unable to capture anything close to that tone while recording my acoustic. The 2nd song has a Pink Floyd kinda vibe to it - very atmospheric. Good job on both.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks bagpipe!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow NB_Terry, :bow:

I really like your songs. How did you record them? Did you use the onboard mics, acoustic pickup ... ?

Congrats, very good job ... :food-smiley-015:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

jcayer said:


> Wow NB_Terry, :bow:
> 
> I really like your songs. How did you record them? Did you use the onboard mics, acoustic pickup ... ?
> 
> Congrats, very good job ... :food-smiley-015:


Thanks. Both songs used a combination of acoustic pickup and the onboard mics.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds good man...nice clean tone on the acoustic recordings...nice job.


----------

